# HS1332TAS Rust or Leak?



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

I used the blower for the first time this season (2013 HS1332TAS), everything was great (or, at least as good as new/stock, LOL).

Anyway, when cleaning up at the end, I noticed that the forward (solid) track shafts on both sides were rusty (the rear ones appear hollow and stainless). They also appeared to be leaking brown fluid on the outer side of the track drive wheels (worse on the right side).

Is this normal? Is it likely that it was just melting snow mixing with the rust on the shaft? Hopefully it's not a sign of a leaky transmission!

Mike


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ca you post a few pics?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thats normal on all blowers, just dirt, salt and rust.my 2004 and 2015 with 10 hours on it bought last Dec is same thing, my 2004 928 gets like it and my recent purchase off a buddy for half the cost of new a 2015 928 hss with 10 hours on it bought last year was dirty and rusty too , hard to see in pics but I normally keep the whole thing waxed and do the wheels with superclean and soap pad on the shafts every once and a while but hard to do in winter with all the salt


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Didn't get pics, sorry. I'll keep an eye on the floor to see if it's really a leak. Seemed awfully thin to be oil.

Thanks for the reassurance that it's probably nothing.

Mike


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Rusty looking water runoff is normal. At the end of the season, wash it good, touch up any paint spots in need, and cover it with a good coating rustcheck and she'll look like new for decades to come!


----------



## FredTaylor (Jan 10, 2017)

I think this is normal. I too experienced this thing.


----------

